# How long to keep them apart?



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Today is exactly one week that everyone has been in the coop. I have 6 that are 5 weeks old and 11 that are 4 weeks. 

They were in different brooders so we moved the oldest into the coop and the youngest are in a big dog crate on the floor so the transition is safe. How long do I have to keep them apart? I'm worried because even though there is only a weeks difference they are not really close in size. Only the silkies are as big as the eldest. They occasionally get out and run around the coop but the big ones either ignore them or gang up on them. I want to get the bottom of the coop cleaned out with only sand in it as we did a combination of sand and wood shavings. The dog crate takes up a ton of the floor.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I would put them together now.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I've put everyone to bed for the night but I might wait till Wednesday because its supposed to rain for 3 days, good for coop training so I'm not chasing down 17 of them to go back in at night!!


----------

